# Gumball



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

Has anyone ever considered taking a TT on http://www.gumball3000.com

Does anyone know if you can still join and how much it costs?

Found it, its expensive!!!

http://www.gumball3000.com/content/html/01.php


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I think there was a 3.2 on last years Gumball although I have never seen it in any of the videos (and I think I have all of them  ). I vaguely remember seeing one on the list of entrants.

There was certainly one on the Cannonball Run as I have seen one (or there may have been two) in several photos and videos.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Holy crap! The entry fee for next year is Â£40,000! 

Although with three stages - London to Istanbul, Hong Kong to Beijing, and Salt Lake City to Los Angeles with the cars and participants FLOWN between stages, I guess the costs must be fairly high!

Simon.


----------



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

Anyone fancy this, its cheaper!

http://www.cannonballruneurope.co.uk/


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Â£40,000    

For that money they should pay for all your petrol, all your speeding tickets and give you a big chunk of money towards buying the car as well. :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I saw some idiot run the gumball a couple of years back in a Citroen 2CV.

Why oh why oh why?

By the time you reach destination in that piece of crap everyone would have been to the parties, handled the escorts, lost lots of money at the casinos had a good look at all the cars and driven back to blightly.

I can imagine the daft gets in the Citroen arriving in Monaco to find no one around. Fools !!!

The Gumball is a pure elitist thing. A mate of mine has entered this year and is running an M3 CSL in it. I dont think he is quite prepared for the problems he is bound to encounter.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you want to do it on a budget then there is only one solution :










Details HERE 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Last year...

Nick


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i think unless you are an oil price you get sponsership, and cover the car full of company stickers. i mean if you get a few people, it might be easier, say its for charity!

niko


----------

